# Nosler CT Ballistic Silvertip



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Anybody tried these?

Im looking at playing around with the 50 grainers in my .22-250.

Trying to get some feedback before I drop $25 on a box of experiments.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Never tried the Nosler CT bullets, but I am using the Hornady V-max moly 50 gr in my 22-250 with nothing but praises for it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I use to shoot the CT ballistic silvertips in a few calibers and found no advantage to them over the regular ballistic tips. Which would figure as the only difference between them is the coating, as per Nosler's website.

That being said, very accurate, very devastating in varmint calibers, just found no advantage over the straight ballistic tips.

Either should suit you well, and I have yet to buy a rifle that won't shoot a ballistic tip extremely accurately.

V-Max's are also right with them too.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks SDbearfan. Thats about what I thought.

Ive been shooting the regular nosler Ballistic tips for years. Just wondering if there was any advantage to these newer ones.

I think ill save my $25 and not experiment.


----------

